# MySpace



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Does anyone here have a MySpace account?? Wanna share the link??

Heres mine.. Kelly's MySpace


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey i do!! haha, um.. actually, im not gonna post the link, because it may be seen as "not appropriate for this forum" if someone would like to add me, just pm me. haha and remember, im a sicko


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - sicko, heh?? PM'n ya now..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

added ya peach, enjoy.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

all I can say is ..... WOW! Your space rocks! hehhee

very interesting stuff in there!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Crap......now I want an account so I can see just how "sick" leveldrummer is......


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I have one, obvioulsy im not going to post it where every living soul can see it though............


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, baby baby, i can send you a ton of sites that you can pimp your myspace with, its awesome.


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's mine...I don't know too many people here yet, but maybe this'll be a good way to start.  

Ben


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=16811877


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Would all of you create a profile type thing like myspace on these forums, if I put one up here?

Oh, and if you have a myspace, put up an online game on it by going to another one of my sites - www.gamevenue.com - and just copy the code and paste it to your myspace site


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I've got onebut i don't give link of it out, sry. PM me if you really want to see it. By the way leveldrummer, your site is sick


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

fishboy said:


> I've got onebut i don't give link of it out, sry. PM me if you really want to see it. By the way leveldrummer, your site is sick


are you talking about My myspace? or my bands? 
and shaggy, i would make a nice profile if you put something like that up.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, yet another Shaggysite. As it happens, I have a game for you that my brother wrote as shareware, but never distributed. It's an old BASIC game that's pretty kewl, although undocumented. i might just have to write up some instructions & submit them.

Oh, that reminds me, does anyone here know anything about writing software, games especially? I thought up an idea for a seriously kewl game, but have utterly no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd try to make an interesting profile shaggy.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> I have one, obvioulsy im not going to post it where every living soul can see it though............


you dont have to post it - its open to the public anyhow.. if I wanted to, Im sure I could find it - LOL


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> Would all of you create a profile type thing like myspace on these forums, if I put one up here?



yep, sure would


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> Would all of you create a profile type thing like myspace on these forums, if I put one up here?


Most definatly :-D


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a myspace although I don't use it much


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha i saw levels!!! Not THAT sick. 

i
have
one
2!

www.myspace.com/nomanslandd


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Heres mine:
http://www.myspace.com/xchazwick
I rarely go on it, so :S lol x


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is mine...I am still working on it...

http://www.myspace.com/sprite42


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

level, i was talking about yours, I jumped there from georgiapeach's. I saw the picture and knew it was you.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Put my games on your myspace, you will it like them


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I haven't been around here long enough to know anybody but you guys can see my page.

www.myspace.com/cliffspace


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Sprite42 said:


> Here is mine...I am still working on it...
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/sprite42


Love your background!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cliffizme2 said:


> I haven't been around here long enough to know anybody but you guys can see my page.
> 
> www.myspace.com/cliffspace


very interesting!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you, GP! Courtesy of my 16 year old son who had to tell me how to do everything. LOL I liked your 'welcome' I haven't got that all figured yet, though!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Sprite42 said:


> Thank you, GP! Courtesy of my 16 year old son who had to tell me how to do everything. LOL I liked your 'welcome' I haven't got that all figured yet, though!


I got that from a site that gives you the code - it was www.freeweblayouts.net - then you look on the side and click on glitter words.. you will find all kinds of words and the code to use them. copy and paste the code in whatever area you want the word to appear


----------

